# Is MHF simply a money making site ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well in all my time of running this site i have never been more annoyed than by an email i received this morning.

I will include the email in full below for you all to see, but not who sent it, but having looked up their account in the forums they have only posted 8 times altogether so hardly a loss to the site !!!



> Hello MHF. I'm afraid i have some bad news. I have been a member of this site/club almost since it started and i have a window sticker!!!!!! but over the last few months it (in my opinion) seems to have moved from an excellent site and community of all areas of motorhoming to an excuse to make money. i have not and will not subscribe to this club and i feel let down that now i have to pay (optional) to become a fully fledged member of a a site / club that i was already a fully fledged member of in the first place. It really is a shame, this used to be a brilliant site now its crap.
> 
> I have followed and re-enacted routes and areas travelled by the web-master in the past but that was when the site wasn't asking me for money.
> 
> ...


How do other people feel about the site, this email has really opened my eyes as i personally dont think the site is a money making enterprise, lol far from it in fact.

In another post on the forums i stated that the site hardly brings in any money at all, i do have advertisers but only a few and they are paying as little as £10 a month to advertise. We have a subscription scheme but in around 3 months this has garnered me 44 subscribers (I emailed the person back to say it was 38 but i hadnt checked in a month, we have had 2 subscribers since beginning of month) and so far this month we have had £40 of donations
So lets be petulant here and say that so far MHF has amassed a great wealth of £30 + £50 + £40, plus lets be really over the top and say that i have even got $30 in Google ads revenue. That makes for a whpping great £120 + $30, im hardly going to retire on that !!!

I have to say this has really infuriated me that the community i work so hard on has members that think this of me.

I have opened this thread for discussion on the subject and welcome any and all feedback, positive or negative.

There is also a poll that is anonymous to see how members really feel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

nuke,

Dust off the site statistics and let facts (pun intended) speak for themselves, rather than emotion.

Perceptions are a dangerous thing and difficult to control. Facts and transparency are the only weapons to counter erroneous perceptions. Many of us appreciate that the site will never be, nor is intended to be, a money spinner. 

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Moneymaking site*

 
Hi Nuke,
don't let 'em get to you.
Very few sites nowadays are money making sites, and this is a brilliant one for the motorhoming community. If a few sad souls out of the hundreds or thousands of subscribers or browsers can't see that, then the problem is theirs.
saluti - eddie d


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

I find the psychology of this person interesting. He loved the site when he thought it was free (which it still is) and now he thinks he is obliged to pay (which he is not) the site, which has not changed, he now thinks is crap. Well I think he is positively certifiable!
In a large group such as MHF you are always going to find the odd irrational person, I wouldn’t worry about it.
I think the site is great and if you want to try and recover some of you money or even make a bit, the good for you. Sadly, it seems to be part of the British culture to regard enterprise as fundamentally evil, why, I do not know.
James


----------



## 88990 (May 11, 2005)

I would just like to say that the guy is talking rubbish.
Far from being a "money making" site I would consider it a "money saving" site.
Why? Because, I have saved loads of dosh by using the forums to obtain loads of info / advise on repairs and minor niggles with our motorhome that would have cost me an absolute fortune to get rectified by Garages / Dealers.
This advise has been given freely by the knowledgeable members who use this site and without it I would be well out of pocket and NO I don't subscribe, so I get all this information at the touch of a button and for FREE.
Well done and keep up the excellent work Nuke

Yertiz


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning Nuke,

There's always one isn't there?

Good luck to you if you manage to make anything from the site. It brings help and enjoyment to a good many people

Your doing a very good job.

Regards

Don


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

In the relatively short time I have been using the site it has improved significantly. It is interesting, informative, sometimes funny and technically competent despite the odd glitch. I certainly don't mind paying a relatively insignificant and VOLUNTARY fee for this especially the access to the cumulative wisdom and experience of users (well, most of them!!).

If there is also the odd advert to help with overheads so be it, virtually every other site has them!!

Given the quality of the musings of the author of the original complaint he/she will not be missed. The danger is that the sentiments expressed will gain significance out of all proportion to the level of support. As in many areas the controversial views of a tiny minority gain publicity out of all proportion and an 'issue' is created where none existed before except in the minds of a very few.

Keep up the excellent work and very soon the level of support for you will reaffirm the true feelings of users. Then tell the miscreant where to go!!! 

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Nuke,

Statistically, out of 7000 odd members (some very odd!), you will probably find someone who believes that the moon is made of blue cheese. The fact thet this e-mail has come as such a shock must mean that you are doing something right.
Keep the flag flying.

Bryan


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi nuke

i'm sure there must be more than 1 prat amongst any collection of 7000 people so to have only heard from 1 is a bonus.

this site has saved me hundreds of £s and i'm happy to return some of that to enable you to run the site.

sorry to bring this up again but the prat's reaction is a consequence of subscriptions. you took into account my and a few others' objections and have kept the subscription info very much in the background (this may well be one the reasons for the poor take up). 

human nature being what it is only the active members will subscribe but a lot of people will donate on the spur of the moment when info they have got from the site has just saved them a lot of money.

i presume the monthly cost of running the site is usually the same but there must be times when it is higher eg when the drives fried. when something like that happens you could change the amount required on the donation section and i think the reponse would be positive.

i'm still getting loadsa info from the site and that's why you set it up. keep up the good work and don't let one negative message get to you. just think of the 7000 silent majority.

mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I to run a club, and sadly like Nuke I got depressed by the moaners, however as nuke as found these people are not a great loss they very rarely bring any positive contributions.

Now I have learnt to get past these people, and don't let them get to me. So nuke if you can dismiss their posts, and continue with the best motorhome forum on the web it would be better for all of us.

I to have saved time, money and headaches from the assistance of other members,while only the other day I had trouble logging on and was quite amazed at how much I was missing the site. (must get a life)

With the amount of time this must take you, any monies (Should be more) you received are more than well earned.

*Keep up the great work*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The replies so far speak for themselves i think.

You just can't win can you, i think most peole know (apart from the odd prat you've mentioned) the amount of hard work you put into this site and if anyone has any intelligence i think they also know that you've made it quite clear on numerous occasions, subscription and/or donations are purely voluntary, theres no pressure on anyone to part with money, the offending person knows this as its been mentioned in the reply but still carries on to critiscise. They will probably asking for a refund on the sticker next! 
We're all better off without as far as i'm concerned.

Very dismayed to see 2 have voted 'yes'  

'nil bastardo carborundum' (don't let the so&so's grind you down :wink: )

pete.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

I have tried to follow this post through logically.

First off, mentioning "only 8 posts" is a cheap shot, I am disappointed that was even mentioned, imagine the feeelings of any others who post infrequently or any newbie about to post now! there are 146 pages of members, but that includes 113 pages of people who have never posted at all, 7262 Members and 5650 who have never said a word. 6541 people have posted less than the person who sent you this mail, that puts him in the top 10% of posters

Excelent site for all areas of motorhoming = it was before subs and most definately still is, I dont see any changes in the forum and content

An excuse to make money = a subjective veiw, in his opinion it is, I would say the facts dont support it entirely, it brings some income in, a great profit? hardly. Hopefully long term residuals will builds up for you though and why not?

Fully fledged member " access to certain aspects of the site, discount at scheme members campsites (tbc) and more in the future." = It apears there are going to be differences (I dont think any are in place yet?)

Overall I cant see what he has to complain about, maybe if things do change to any great degree, but at present....


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I was one of the early members (November 03?) and saw the efforts of a small number of posting members and yourself to get this site established. It was hard going and sometimes the few of us thought we were in some sort of exclusive club.

I have always thought these boards existed for the members and that you, Dave provided the platform on which we could 'perform' each in our own particular way. I think I was one of the first to make a donation to the running costs and I can tell you that if at any time, going back 18 months or so I had thought that this was a money making venture then I would have bailed out immediately.

To illustrate the point that this isn't designed as a moneymaker it is worth noting that the number of people logged on at any one time often has a majority of guests who don't even have to be members to gain the information available through the forums.
Many sites will not let you participate in the forums until you have become a member whereas no such restriction applies here.

I wish the site well


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I think Annie Nonimous, the phantom griper needs Matron more than I do! Tell 'em, if they don't like it, to p*ss off!
Come to think of it ... they have done. 
Good job, well done, Nukes. It may not be of much comfort, but matron & I love it here :wink: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I couldn't care less if it was intended to be a money making site.

Nuke (Dave) had the idea, the know how and has put it into effect with a great deal of effort to make this site a succes. Good luck to you Dave. 

peedee


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I am a relatively new member, as yet I have not been asked to pay any money to use this site. If a small voluntary donation is asked for to keep what is the most informative motorhoming forum on the web up and running I have no problem with that. If money is made out of advertisments then fair enough, it is probably scant reward for all the hours of effort put in to maintain the site.
Keep up the good work

Brisey


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Nuke, just let the person crawl back under the stone from whence they came.

If this person is reading this (which he/she probably is) you have no idea the kind of person Nuke is, having met him, I have, you are so far off the mark with your judgment.

Dave just ignore this kind of thing, you have done a great service to all the members by starting this site, and there will always more of us that support you and the site than against.

(To save any misunderstanding, this is not directed at brisey.)

As for the contributions/subscribers, what is it with some members that they feel the need to keep harping on and on about this, it’s no big deal, it’s simple, either you do or don’t, nobody is forcing you, get a life!!!

MHS…Rob


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Nuke, Thank you for all your hard work in setting up this site and maintaining it especially with the crash etc. Its a GREAT site and donations/subs are voluntary so I can't see why anyone should complain :!: 
I know my posts don't run into thousands and I'm not that knowledgeable but always willing to help where I can and very grateful to the people who have helped me.

Keep up the good work, don't be despondant.

Rita


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:roll: You will always get Moaner's and people who are unhappy with most form of club or Forum. Let's just say thanks that they are always in the minority. I also re-iterate all the previous postings on the subject. As has been stated a UMPTEEN times. The MHF forum is a free site unless you wish to either donate or subscribe. :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Can't beileve some people, but there you go....
I would have thought that if it was intended as a profit making organisation, Dave would have given it up as a bad job after the crash :roll: 

couldn't do without my regular fix of MHF - will have to find some internet cafes while we are away in 3 weeks' time. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the complainer is simply factually incorrect and therefore it makes his\her\heshe complaint groundless. I am also a tad puzzled why someone who thinks the site is crap just doesn't bugger off and find a site they like without feeling the need to comment. 

At whatever stage this website has got to, it is factually the best site for the what it does because it caters for a broad range of views, ideas, and to motorhomers and non motorhomers alike - all are welcome - even Masons.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Drum

The person wasnt anon, they sent an email to Nuke expressing their opinion.

Everyone

It comes to something when a person cannot express an opinion without being attacked. Disagree with him by all means, but unhitch the bandwagon, cancel the witch hunt, reign in the abuse, disband the lynch mob. A great site is begining to look like an ugly mob.

Personally I have always believed that Nuke is trying to build up a long term residual income from his websites and I see nothing wrong with that.

The people that post here we are a minority of the members add in guests and the posters are a tiny percentage of the traffic here.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I joined the site quite early on, and having used it, was surprised at the time that as it was not inundated with ads and/or spyware etc yet was a freely accessible site.

Nuke has got the right balance by having the option to either subscribe, donate, or have a totally free ride.
If he manages to get some sort of discount scheme or whatever to encourage people to subscribe, then so what. To keep this site up and running efficiently takes time, effort and cash, and if he can recoup the running costs at least, then IMO he should - any more would be a bonus, but unless it turns out to be another Google it won't pay for his retirement!

I don't suppose Any site with a similar number of members has a much greater percentage posting - I've joined some sites but haven't posted as I didn't consider I had anything to say or contribute.
I enjoy browsing this site though, and if a post is of interest or I can help (or need help), then I post.

Finally we have built up community of real people, I've met some that have attended our meets and made some good friends - long may it continue!!!


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

as said in previous posts the information given by members can sometimes
save you far more than any subscription would cost, and i would definately still use the site even if subscriptions were compulsory.
unfortunately there are people out there that are happy to take as long as its free and no matter what the cost to others.


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

answer to all who belong to any club/siter etc, if you do not like what it offers then you are free to leave/unscribe any time

nuke, ......................take him off your xmas list, no card for him

............................next..............................

Paul


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

ohhh please don't take an email such as this to heart, I'm one of 7 admin on a 50,000 member forum and we get these 2 or 3 times a week plus members accusations of perks/hidden agendas posted in the forum. We don't own the forum, we just admin it (freely) for the owner and this is openly known but doesn't deter a small minority of members from such comments. Yes we felt hurt when we started but soon learnt to let it pass, especially when the other members post such support for us like your members have done here. And if you can make a profit from providing such a helpful site that obviously has plenty of satisfied customers well good on you!!

As a free member here I haven't noticed any "loss of service" recently, when i have had a problem, dependant on what the problem is I've had quick and helpful response from members and mods. Though I'm not a prolific poster here I read lots and it feels like a big family with the banter and inhouse arguements and if anyone is unhappy with this perhaps they should just go elsewhere


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Keep up the good work Nuke.

There are people out here that DO appreciate the work that you do to keep the site up and running.

Trevor


----------



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

*There is always one (or two)*

Hi Nuke

I just wanted endorse the support you have recieved from the rest of the gang so I have made a donation, actions speak louder than words.

Keep up the great job you are doing.

 cephas


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I think you've got to keep things in perspective. 1 person out of 7000 hardly warrants a mention and, although the person is in a minority, he is entitled to his opinion. It's not like he was being overly offensive, and he said it all privately (or that was the intention) in an email.
Come on, give the guy (or gal) a break and let him have the right to have a different opinion than, I assume, the majority of us.
PS thanks for a great site!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Agree with the general consensus, and I too would be only too happy if you did make some money from this site, you put in an enormous lot of effort and skill into a forum that gives a lot of pleasure to most of the members.
As I have said before I am only too pleased to donate/ subscribe or whatever as in my view this site is a lot more interestng than a lot of magazines so why should I not pay for my pleasure.
There will always be people who will criticise either for genuine reasons or with a hidden agenda and the answer is simple if they do not enjoy the site, then they don't have to log on anymore, as far as I know it is not compulsory :lol: 
Think you probably have your answer Dave, the majority are happy bunnies, long may it continue


----------



## 89206 (May 16, 2005)

I don't often get the chance to post on here as I spend as much of my free time away in my van as I can.

It always suprises me how much time some of you spend here chatting to each other. Meaning that I would have thought that after spending all your cash on a van that you could have got for a few thousand pounds less abroad, you would all be out in them, and not trying to figure out how they work.

If the Boss is making any money out of this good luck to him, but I am rather loathe to part with my money for the privilege of giving information to other people. I feel that they should be paying me.

I built my own van from scratch and therefore consider that I know it all anyway. Well, I must do because I never had to ask anyone how to drain a water tank or where to buy paint.

Sorry if that sounds arrogant but its the truth. I really despair at some of the questions asked and how so many of you get ripped off by dealers etc.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Dave
as a subscribing member, I find it insulting for someone to suggest that this is a money making site. Since I retired I took a web design course and I appreciate how much time you have to spend to keep a site as good as this up to date, not to mention the time it takes to put the site together in the first place. To do this for free is amazing.

I payed my subscription willingly, if I had to purchase books to give me the same information I get from this site it would cost a fortune, if indeed you could get one to cover the topics that this site covers.

Keep up the good work it is a brilliant sight and you should be applauded.

Flyboy


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

As a relatively new member of this site I have already found it to be excellent and am happy to subscribe. I am not sure that I like to be blamed for ruining the site because I choose to make a financial contribution. This is not compulsory so not sure what the whinger is on about.

The problem these days is that a culture of something for nothing is becoming the norm and in the end, if you operate that way that is exactly what you end up with NOTHING!

Nuke, keep up the good work and don't let the B-----d get you down. At least you have friends.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Nuke, 
This is typical, there are always those who sit on the side lines and just criticize the work and efforts of others,but ask them for some help and you cannot find them for dust. :evil: 

I once ran a car club and regulary organised trips,quizzes and other events.

Just like your un-grateful ex member a few moaned but when asked to contribute or organise something,   NOTHING 

Could this moaner be off the Caravan Club commitee ? :roll: 

Keep up the good work, an excellent site. =D> =D>


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for all the messages of support guys, it just annoyed me first thing this morning to get such an unwelcome email, especially since i have been putting in a lot of hours in the background on mhf lately reviving the old motorhome reviews, fixing a few bugs, moving stuff around to make the site easier to use and general enhancements. i.e. i put 9 hours work into the site yesterday alone !!

Anyway i'll close the door on this guy and forget his comments safe in the knowledge that he is in the minority, although there still are 10% of people out there according to the poll results that think I'm pulling in serious money on MHF !!


----------



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

*Is MHF a Money making site?*

NO!!

Unfortunately you cannot please all the people all of the time!

There are bound to be some people who will always take and never give, and if this person has bought a sticker and thinks he is well out of pocket, then why did he buy it in the first place?

I bet you that he is one of the many people who doesn't even bother waving in case he is giving you something for nothing!!

GREAT SITE, EXTREMELY HELPFUL USERS, KEEP IT UP.


----------



## 89206 (May 16, 2005)

> as a subscribing member, I find it insulting for someone to suggest that this is a money making site.


Err, does that make sense?

If you _didn't _subscribe it wouldnt be money making.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke

I think the 10% see that there is money coming in, its misreading it to say that they think its serious money, it would need a few more options to cover the spectrum.

I think your long term goal is to have a residual income generator, I would not think you are making a packet, not sure of this, but didnt you get more donations before this site went subscription?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

George wrote:

”it comes to something when a person cannot express an opinion without being attacked. Disagree with him by all means, but unhitch the bandwagon, cancel the witch-hunt, reign in the abuse, disband the lynch mob. A great site is beginning to look like an ugly mob”

Come on now George, we haven’t had a good lynching in ages…in fact never….don’t spoil our fun. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Besides this person started it, calling the site we all care about “crap” what goes around comes around. :wink: 


MHS….Rob


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

I did actually say many, many months ago on this very subject that as soon as you mix money with a friendly site, it goes pearshaped. I don't mean this nastily, it is just my experience of people.

ken


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

It was an email privately to Nuke, the person didnt publish here, he aired his views in private.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> It was an email privately to Nuke, the person didnt publish here, he aired his views in private.


...or so he thought :? 
Do we really want to stifle freedom of speech?


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Read the thread earlier today and wasnt going to bother replying, but being a yorkshireman i feel the need to speak as i find.

Brillant Site Dave keep up the great work .

Whingers go away and build your own site.

I understand that to be "money making" you need to turn a profit... If MHF brilliant site that it is turns a profit i will eat my hat...

Subcriptions are voluntary... window stickers are 2quid.... better watch out Richard Branson MHF is coming

There is not one single source of so much info for motorhomers on the web on one site and it is all free, 

once again Dave great site keep up the great work the vast majority of the sites members understand your efforts and appreciate them greatly..

Keith n Debs


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, 

I am sorry I disagree, this is a money LOSING site if you tried to quantify the time you have had to put in to make this professional site and then cost it at commercial rates you would be £1,000s out of pocket.

You have stated several times this is your special hobby site, and it carries that type of flavour.

I and thousands of others get immense pleasure from the site and are really grateful to you for it.

Many thanks for all you and Julie do to help us with our hobby.

I just can not understand these clever people who seem to use the Internet to try and upset others.

John 8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith, all

You say

*the vast majority of the sites members understand your efforts and appreciate them greatly..*

Yet the vast majority of people have never ever expressed any opinion on anything.

Also 7,000+ people most of which have never made a donation or subscription or even a single post, how do you know what they think?

Whinger, bit emotive that, this person sent a private email setting out his reasons for leaving, he has not rubbished the site in public.

I believe the long term intent is to make money and I am not against that, why is profit (or the pursuit thereof) seen as a bad thing?

I think the person who sent the email to Dave is mistaken in several areas.

But the Hoo haa as not been created by the sender of the email.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Money making site - my a**!*

 I am very surprised to read the dissatisfied members comments - lo loss to us all I think. I have always been very grateful for all the help offered by members to questions asked - as for moneymaking - nothing needs to cost a thing, unless we want to pay. I already have my sticker and pennant, thanks to Hymmi - who I was delighted to meet at the Stratford Show - it was really good to meet someone on the same wavelength. Keep up the good work - I love it all. Sundial


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Personally I don't think this email should have been made public, it was sent in confidence and should have remained private. 
That said he had the right to have his say, we may disagree 100% with him but I would defend his right to have his say. 
I joined this site at the very beginning but left for over a year because of adverse comments directed at me personally. When I rejoined after the the "crash" all my previous 500+ posts were "lost" , when I asked if I could have them back I was told by admin. that I was too late, they were lost. Not so, when I searched I found them under Anonymous. Strange, as every other poster had his/hers recovered. 
Perhaps he felt aggrieved or had been put down by another member, who knows his motive. I have seen many replies to posts on here that were less than friendly or sympathetic to the questioner. I asked my wife why she didn't post more, her reply was.. I'm scared i get shot down in flames.. I find that a bit sad, whether true or not it's her perception and that's what counts.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks sundial,i enjoyed having the pennants made and i know you guys liked them,from your kind comments as you ordered them,that was thanks enough for all the pleasure i get fom this site,it was the least i could do and if Dave orders more i will carry on helping out.It was great meeting you and your lovely husband at Stratford Show too.

Dave i love this site and think you do an incredible job and thanks to Julie too who must lose you for hours and if you were to make loads of money on the way so what,we all have a living to earn.........................


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

For the record, I reckon it's a great site, especially as it is free.

It's a professionally designed and executed site, the sort of thing large businesses and the like would be proud of.
Except unlike retailers, bands, banks etc. there is no product to sell here, which means it's all done in peoples spare time. That is highly commendable and long may it remain so.

I'm a member of a Classic Car club and for £25 a year I get a lot less than this! I think with the internet people are too used to things being free or having some commercial operation behind it, meaning the website is paid for by their main business and is probably part of the advertising budget.

Donations are a good idea, I will be doing so once I start my new job, lets hope some more people will too.


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

I must put in 'my four penneth' just to add my support to Nuke.I don't post that much but then I do not have a great deal to say that is constructive so I keep 'Shtum'. This site has been a great support to me, being a newcomer to motorhoming. Just browsing through the threads has given me loads of useful information not counting posting questions and got answers within hours. I don't blame you getting upset, I know I would but just use that very useful key on the right hand side of the keyboard. It says delete on it!

Keep up the good work and just feel sorry for those whose brain cells tend to misfunction.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I joined this site at the very beginning but left for over a year because of adverse comments directed at me personally. When I rejoined after the the "crash" all my previous 500+ posts were "lost" , when I asked if I could have them back I was told by admin. that I was too late, they were lost. Not so, when I searched I found them under Anonymous. Strange, as every other poster had his/hers recovered.


Hi ScotJimLand,
Well you were not the only person to 'lose' your posts, it happened to anyone on the site who rejoined after the crash but before the recovery of posts who hadnt got the same username and email address in their profile. It would have been simply impossible to try and ascertain any other means of matching posts to users, we did our best and gave a weeks notice on the site for people to match everything up in their profiles. I believe Johnsandywhite lost a lot of posts as well. We did our best 

The posts weren't lost they are simply unassigned to a user and show up as Anonymous as you have found, so relax in the knowledge that your information is safe and secure but alas not assigned to you.

I do regret putting the email content on the site, but i omitted the username and email addy etc, i just wanted the regulars to see what sort of email i get sometimes and to reassure me that MHF doesnt appear to be like that to them, its a bit hard for me sometimes as i am at the coal face as it were


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

Bit late as usual these days as i don't get in as much as i used to as things change for me.

just before i got married I emailed nuke on 3-4 occaisons. I had nor argument with subs i just believed that a smaller sub would bring in more money for him as more would be tempted to join.
When he made the decision on the amount It was higher than I would have wished and told him so but i still thought that it was fair we should cointribute to the upkeep and if there is any over why should nuke not be paid for his work, very few of us work for nothing. i asked if i could make my contributions over time as with the wedding we didn't have a lot and of couse being on long term sick lame and lazy [because i can peel a potato i am not disabled] we also lost a lot on moving in together. 
Nuke told me to keep my money, reckoned I needed it more than him i think.
well things change
I am nnow officially disabled and also looking at having my own business [which is why I am not in as much as i used to be] I can afford it much more easily and will be putting my subs in very soon.

I built my own van too but wish i could consider myself to be self sufficient in knowledge. i have had a lot of tips and some help from members and am grateful to them. with out the site they would not have given me that help.
some came to my wedding and i was very pleased to see them
many sent their good wishes and I thank them for those.

I have run clubs and now am involved in a website club similar [but smaller] to this community/club/bunch of like minded idiots and I know the work it involves. i would have liked my cost covered and not to date had them covered but that is no reason to blame someone for having the good sense to try to cover them and as i said my contribution will be going in.

If you do make a load from the site nuke then good for you it is deserved
to Nuke
thanks for the site
thanks for the advice and tips i have been able to pick up from the site you made and paid for
thanks for the friends i have made because of the site you made and paid for.
to hell with the morons that criticise and whinge. there are some that delight in taking the opposite view just because it causes a row. 
It is easy to be brave on line but quite often there is an accounting.
I am sure the comments of support will be welcome and make you feel better nuke and i look forward to buying you a pint if we ever meet in the flesh.

and we should all remember that even if we get this site for nothing 
IT ISN'T FREE
NUKE HAS TO PAY FOR IT.

roi from N Wales


----------



## 88929 (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,
Well, I have read all the posts on this subject and have to say, that I totally agree with everyone especially Yertiz and Alan Mo. Through the very short time I have been a member of this site, I have gained a great deal of knowledge from everyday people who enjoy their motorhoming and are willing to pass on their experiences to others free of charge. This site is a credit to one and all and I will continue to enjoy it. Keep up the good work and forget about insignificant people who just like a good moan.

"Take care out there"


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Dave/Nuke,

This is a brilliant site!

We have a cosmopolitan membership that probably represents the general population of this country with the exception that we are biassed towards motorhomes. This means that we have our share of all types, including nutcases (no particular individual intended!).

I have been involved in voluntary work most of my adult life and it still never ceases to amaze me how some people cannot believe that there are other people who will do something for nothing. Also the vast majority of people are prepared to let others do it!

I believe we have a great collection of members (paying or not is irrelevant) who are all here to either learn or help others - most of us both.

Sometimes somebody will ask a question that probably seems to others stupid or trivial - bear in mind that we all started sometime and often it is to try and get reassurance that what they think is right or maybe find a better solution.

Be tolerant and be helpful or B OFF.

BillD


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I do regret putting the email content on the site, but i omitted the username and email addy etc, i just wanted the regulars to see what sort of email i get sometimes and to reassure me that MHF doesnt appear to be like that to them, its a bit hard for me sometimes as i am at the coal face as it were [/quote]

Hello Dave

I belong to another site not related to motorhoming But the owner administrator there seems to get more than his fair share of nasty emails posts etc from not so nice folk It seems to happen everywhere. You have been fortunate until now to have not received them before. I know they are upsetting but try & ignore them & dont let them get at you. They are definately in the minority & not worth bothering with.

This is one of the best motorhoming info sites with very heplful folk giving their time & expertise freely to others

While I am against compulsory subscription for reasons posted elswhere I do know that owning & running a website is expensive both in time & money.

IMHO anonymus donations are the best way to go .

Motorhomer


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> . I have seen many replies to posts on here that were less than friendly or sympathetic to the questioner. I asked my wife why she didn't post more, her reply was.. I'm scared i get shot down in flames.. I find that a bit sad, whether true or not it's her perception and that's what counts.


Am very suprised and more than a little upset by this part of your answer, I would say that 99% of posts that are in the slightest bit flaming are picked up in a couple of hours by one of the mods, if you or your wife feel that you have not been fairly treated then please PM one of the mods and we will look into it. That bit goes for anyone on the site, we can miss things sometimes, so please bring anything that you consider unfair or upsetting in any way to our attention and it will be dealt with. I think I speak for all the moderators when I say that we are proud of the 'live and let live' ethos on here :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Helen,
I wasn't having a go at the mods .. I love this site as does my wife.. as I said it's her perception .. not any specific post .. The mods do a difficult job in keeping the peace.. I dont envy you .. Keep up the great work 

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Scotjimland*. *Nuke* is right about previous posts. I myself lost quite a lot from the old site due to having changed my email registration to register on the new site and I was away when the warning about this was given. With regards to *Nuke* having published some of the email he received. I understand why he did it. To receive an email slagging you off for creating one of the best (if not the best) Motorhome site on the Web first thing in the morning would upset even the most forgiving in this world. Perhaps he was wrong in a fit of anger to air his thoughts on the subject. Who know's?* It's time to close this thread. *


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Just to add my 'twopenneth'.

I 'lost' all my previous posts in the upheaval, but they are still out there with anonymous.

The site is superb. I don't get nearly enough time as I would like on here. The minority will at times try to spoil things for the majority.

If Nuke does make some money out of it. So be it. Don't let the blighters grind you down.


----------

